# dongui / doni



## xarruc

Hola

Tots els llibres der verbs conjugats [per ex. verbix (http://www.verbix.com) i el llibre de verbs conjugats que es pot comprar per tot arreu]

diu que donar es conjuga al subjuntiu com doni, donis, doni, donim, doneu, donin.

En canvi quasi tothom diu dongui, donguis etc.

Que és el correcte?


També verbix dona alguns alternatius que no he vist ni sentit mai:

*Passé simple
*jo   doní; di
ell  donà; da

*Imparfait
jo   donés; des
tu   donessis; dessis
ell  donés; des
nos. donéssim; déssim
vos. donéssiu; déssiu
ells donessin; dessin*

*Participe passé donat; dat*
*Infinitif: donar; dar

**(ja ho sé que ha posat els temps en francès, no sé perquè)
*
Heu sentit o fet servir aquest alternatius?


----------



## alloza

Hola ... el primer cop que postejo en el fòrum català ... no sabia de la seva existència!



> En canvi quasi tothom diu dongui, donguis etc.


Jo diria que és una degeneració que es dóna al català cental, especialment al que es parla a Barcelona.


----------



## xarruc

on estàs no ho diuen?


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

La nostra llengua té una clara tendència a velaritzar (afegir "C" o "G" a l'arrel de verb) moltes formes verbals. Ho trobem en molts verbs (Prendre -> prenc, Ploure -> plogut, Tenir -> tinguem, Voler -> vulguem, Valdre -> valc...). Moltes d'aquestes irregularitats han passat a la norma i, pràcticament, constitueixen subconjugacions de tan freqüents com són, però n'hi ha d'altres que no ho han acabat de quallar ni de generalitzar-se. Aquest darrer cas és el de la forma verbal que comentes ("dongui, donguis..."), que no forma part de l'estàndard. A València, per exemple, no velaritzem aquest verb. De fet conjuguem el subjuntiu al més pur estil del català clàssic: "done, dónes, done, donem, doneu, donen".

Pots trobar més informació sobre velarització ací.

Les formes alternatives del verb donar que apareixen al verbix, jo no les he sentides mai en la llengua parlada. Les he vistes en texts antics o poètics, però, almenys per ací baix, no formen part de la parla quotidiana.

Salut!


----------



## susanb

alloza said:


> Hola ... el primer cop que postejo en el fòrum català ... no sabia de la seva existència!
> 
> 
> Jo diria que és una degeneració que es dóna al català cental, especialment al que es parla a Barcelona.


 
Jo no sóc de Barcelona, sóc de Girona hi ho he sentit moltes vegades, crec que jo també ho dic (de manera informal). La forma "dongui" és incorrecte, però sí que es fa servir i se sent molt. El perquè, veig que ja l'han contestat abans, i pensant-hi, crec que l'explicació és molt acertada i possiblement correcta .


----------



## ildure

(edició del moderador: he mogut els posts que tractaven del català de Girona cap a aquest fil)


----------



## atzucacalalluna

Hola!
quan anava a l'insti una professora de catala em va dir que era super incorrecte conjugar el subjuntiu amb g (dongui) . ara d'aqui a que sigui veritat.... soc de tarragona i utilitzo doni (potser perque aquella profesora em va traumatitzar)
m'haure d'informar.
ROsa


----------



## Xiscomx

Crec que és d'un bon troç incorrecte i arriscat qualificar d'informals les construccions _que jo_ _dongui, que tu donguis, que ell dongui i que ells donguin,_ quant i més que l'empren així a alg., bal., i or.


----------



## Stephane Keller i Canals

yo dic 'dongui', la meva àvia deia 'dongui' i som del Maresme, "dongui que sigui, dongui molt!"


----------



## Penyafort

Es considera del registre informal. Jo també dic "dongui" i no deixaré pas de dir-ho. De fet, fins i tot dic "dons" tot sovint en comptes de "dones". Però soc conscient que, si ho fes servir en un escrit, seria perquè hi vull reflectir la parla col·loquial deliberadament.


----------



## Circunflejo

xarruc said:


> Tots els llibres der verbs conjugats [per ex. verbix (Verbix verb conjugator) i el llibre de verbs conjugats que es pot comprar per tot arreu]
> 
> diu que donar es conjuga al subjuntiu com doni, donis, doni, donim, doneu, donin.
> 
> En canvi quasi tothom diu dongui, donguis etc.


Típiques discrepàncies del català del carrer amb el català normatiu. Res de nou.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Samaruc said:


> La nostra llengua té una clara tendència a velaritzar (afegir "C" o "G" a l'arrel de verb) moltes formes verbals.



I el verb saber? Ja sentí ça i lla dir «sapiguer» en comptes del verb en l'infinitiu.


----------



## Agró

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> I el verb saber? Ja sentí ça i lla dir «sapiguer» en comptes del verb en l'infinitiu.


*Sapiguer *és dialectal.
DCVB:
*saber *Var. form. (dial.): _sabre, sebre, *sapiguer*, sabiguer._


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Agró said:


> *Sapiguer *és dialectal.



El virus de la fam, i joves i futur

Podreu segurament endevinar d'on ve aquesta senyoreta del vídeo a dalt pel seu accent, encara que per a mi açò no siga molt fàcil. Cap al minut 9:35 ella empra «sapiguer», i no pas saber, tot i tindre un català impecable, segons jo.


----------



## Agró

A mi em sona en general barceloní.

saber / sabre / sapiguer


----------

